# Will the gym help me speed up weight loss?



## Carina1962 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've signed up to a gym for a month's trial whereby i've paid ?20 to use the gym anytime plus excercise classes included.  It is an attempt to speed up weight loss.  Has anyone else noticed a good weekly weight loss by going to the gym and cutting down calories of course?


----------



## Copepod (Apr 24, 2011)

All depends what you do at the gym. Hopefully your membership includes access to advice? Basically you need cardio exercises / classes, rather than muscle building exercises, balancing intensity with length of exercise - longer and less intense is usually best for weight loss. And don't cut down on exercise outside the gym eg walking, running, cycling. 

Good luck with your gym membership and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 24, 2011)

I tend to go on the cross trainer for about 20 mins, then do about 20 on the treadmill (walking briskly, not running) and then about 10 mins on the excercise bike with one weight bearing section (upper body) and that's about it - is that enought cardio?  also i do love walking and try to go for long walks in my spare time.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Carina
Sorry, I'm not a sports scientist, so I can't answer that. As I said, I hope the gym offers advice. 
Personally, on the very rare occasions I go to a gym, I do things that are not possible outdoors without equipment eg spend time on rowing machines, nordic skiing machine, many repetitions of light weights, swimming (assuming there's a pool, of course, but that's usually the main attraction for me - it's the only way I can beat my partner, as I learned efficient strokes through life svaing training as a teenager), but that's because I walk, run, orienteer and kayak lots anyway - I don't mind getting wet, although have decent kit, plus it's better scenery than TV screens in a gym, but I know that's a personal choice. I need at least some incentive to get out for non-commuting / errand journeys, so orienteering on foot (once on punt & foot) / geocaching by foot or bike / Parkruns etc help me keep motivated.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Carina,

What happened to the 12 week course you were on - are you still doing it or has 12 weeks passed already? I hope it worked for you.

I think the only way anyone will lose weight is if you eat less than you burn off sort of thing. Its okay going to the gym but the gym can make you hungry so it depends how you deal with that. e,g my hubby is perfect weight and runs about 12 miles many times a week and also trains in the gym - mainly cardio, but when he gets home he eats like a piggy - if I ate what he eats after my gym session I would expand rapidly!

Exercise is good for making you fitter though and if done together with a good diet you should lose - however as Copepod says this should all have been discussed with you at your gym induction.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 25, 2011)

hello Lucy, i have 2 more weeks to go before my dietician sessions end, although it has been very informative in terms of foods etc and we get to do one hour of excercises, i have not lost much weight at all, last week i stayed the same so i haven't lost as much as i was hoping to.  I have now decided to join a gym on a month's trial and see how i get on, i feel lots better for it and as i've only recently started it does look as if some weight is coming off as i weigh myself before and after i start my sessions. I don't really know why the weight is not dropping off me as i do lots more excercise than i ever have done in my life (ie lots of walking too) and i don't eat anywhere near as much as i used to before diagnosis so will give this gym a go and see what happens.  If nothing shifts then i will visit my GP and find out what is slowing down my weight loss if i don't get any joy with this.  I won't give up and want to lose a few stones before next year as it's my 50th next year and want to go to the US as part of my 50th celebration.  I am also following the weightwatchers Propoints plan myself (without going to the weekly classes) and this suits my lifestyle with food.  Will let you know after a month whether the gym has helped


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just want to say that it looks like my gym workouts are working for me for weight loss  i weighed myself today after my session and i now weigh 89.8 kgs (when i started on 20th April i weighed in at 90.7 kgs so i can at last see some results.  My special offer for one month ends on 20th May and if this works for me then i will join membership for 12 months


----------



## cmaxwell8 (May 4, 2011)

*Alternative theory*

Just a bit of info that I have found works for me. I am a type 1 diabetic so I know it's slightly different but I find that too much cardio does not make me lose weight and after running for 40 minutes and stepping for 15 minutes 3 times a week to no avail I discovered the reason why. If you are overweight (slightly or a lot, as I was) then constant cardio causes stress on your body which in turn decreases your ability to burn fat and therefore lose weight. I spoke to my trainer and he suggested to replace my steady rate cardio sessions with interval session, ie run for 30 seconds, walk for 1 minute. Also try to incorporate some body weight resistance training such as squats. 

Try talking to one of the trainers at your gym and good luck!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 5, 2011)

As far as I know (which is little), you need to keep heart rate down below 'cardio' levels to maximise weight loss. Longer, lower intensity activity seem to be the most efficient at burning fat. At higher intensity the body can't convert fat quickly enough to create the glucose fuel required so doesn't bother starting the process.


----------



## Ergates (May 5, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> As far as I know (which is little), you need to keep heart rate down below 'cardio' levels to maximise weight loss. Longer, lower intensity activity seem to be the most efficient at burning fat. At higher intensity the body can't convert fat quickly enough to create the glucose fuel required so doesn't bother starting the process.



Oh, the total rate of fat burnt is higher at higher intensities than at the lower intensity "fat burning zone", it's just relatively lower in proportion.  The problem is that exercising at higher intensity moves the proportion of fuel sourcing more towards muscle and liver glycogen, and using that stimulates your hunger much more than when you exercise at lower intensity and use proportionally more fat as a fuel source.  That's why exercising at higher intensities can be less effective for weight loss goals, because most people then overeat to compensate for the extra hunger.

Longer lower intensity exercise is probably best for fat burning, but even then diet plays the most important part.  I have a number of overweight or slightly overweight friends who most of you would describe as extreme long distance cyclists, doing more than 10,000 miles a year of riding.  Their problem relates more to eating too much rather than not exercising enough, and that seems to be the same problem for most other people exercising less than they do.


----------



## Carina1962 (May 5, 2011)

I have made an appointment next week for an instructor to give me a programme to work to in order for me to lose weight, i've also been told that it needs to be reviewed every 6 to 8 weeks because your body will then get used to it.  I definately feel a lot better in myself for going to the gym regularly and hope to continue along with my reduced calorie intake


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

carina62 said:


> I have made an appointment next week for an instructor to give me a programme to work to in order for me to lose weight, i've also been told that it needs to be reviewed every 6 to 8 weeks because your body will then get used to it.  I definately feel a lot better in myself for going to the gym regularly and hope to continue along with my reduced calorie intake



Carina good luck at the appointment x


----------



## Copepod (May 5, 2011)

Execellent news Carina - that's what instructors are there for


----------



## Carina1962 (May 17, 2011)

I've now got my programme set out at the gym and is as follows:-

6 mins on rowing machine
10 mins on cross trainer
treadmill 15 mins varying high and low speeds
a few upper body weights
a couple of stomach excercises on the floor
5 mins on bike
then finishing off with some stretching excercises

I have been going either every day or every other day and hope i get to see results in the next few weeks - will keep you all posted


----------



## Steff (May 17, 2011)

Hi Carina a good regime there good luck, will look forward to hearing updates


----------



## stsnelson (Oct 6, 2011)

Continue doing all that in the gym.And you will lose weight that for sure.

If you want to see more improvements in your body.And have a lean body
you can do this: 



the secret of losing your body fat is this:

making your meals smaller!

by eating a small meal your body can burn the calories faster than eating a larger meal..
the best burn fat diet that even bodybuilders do
is by eating 6 small meals per day,specific,eat every 3 hours...

you just need to make your meals smaller.
make a plan, write what and when you eat a meal.

avoid:
fast foods
fried foods
sugar added foods
eat less bread
don't eat carbs at night

boiled foods are best for loosing fat from your body
eat boiled eggs, they have clean protein and no fat
add some boiled rice and pasta to your small meals, will help not to feel hungry, but don't overdo it, small portions only!

drink allot of water to boost your metabolism, your body will burn more calories

you will not gain weight
your body will burn the calories faster
you will get lean body in no time

5 days a week hit the gym workout.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 6, 2011)

Good advice stsnelson.            Good news about gym.


----------

